
Can Facts Slow the DNC Breach Runaway Train? - pkaeding
https://medium.com/@jeffreycarr/can-facts-slow-the-dnc-breach-runaway-train-lets-try-14040ac68a55#.aaplji74n
======
mark_l_watson
I agree. The rhetoric should be toned down and when it comes to creating
international tentions, we should wait for better information.

